# first attempt at a Jewelry box



## djnoble (Mar 11, 2009)

I made this for my wife's birthday. 
It's Ipe and maple with a waterlox finish. 
I made some mistakes for sure, but overall I'm pleased with my first shot at this style of woodworking.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dj,
Looks nice. I like the striped top. I am always impressed with guys first projects and the use of some pretty nice exotic woods. Heck, my first projects were made from 2 x 4's. Ok, so what's next?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I must say that this was not an attempt, this was a resounding success! That's a really nice box. 

I also started out with scrappy woods for my first projects. I made a sewing box for my first wife out of plywood from a shipping crate and solid wood from the slats on an old deuce and half's troop seats.


----------



## djnoble (Mar 11, 2009)

I thank you both very much. I guess I should qualify my statement a little. The Jewelry box was by no means my first project from the wood shop. This was just my first attempt at any type of joinery. I didn't want to say it that way because the joints could not be more simple. I guess I should simply say this is my first project without fasteners. 

Here's a couple other presents to my wife I've made in the recent past:









the coffee table was made from the same wood, and a cutoff from a granite counter top. 










The computer desk my wife picked out online. It cost about $400. I figured I could make it from scratch much cheaper. Factoring in my time, I'm not sure if I did or not. But at least it's homemade.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice work.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

looks great! Nice job.


----------



## Antoine (Jul 25, 2011)

They look great! Well done!


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

You seem to be doing well, Keep it going.

Nice work.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

djnoble said:


> < . . .snip . . . > But at least it's homemade.


I'd prefer to call it "hand crafted"


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice work indeed.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Love the contrasting woods. Looks absolutely fantastic and the finish looks flawless. I bet Mrs djnoble was very appreciative. 
Thanks for sharing. Great work.


----------

